# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wynik Badania Tomografii Komputerowej Kręgosłupa

## Rostoff

Witam
Własnie miałem zrobiony tomograf kręgosłupa L-S badanie podstawowe 

Wyszło coś takiego

Lewostronna dorsalizacja L1 .Lewostronna lumbalizacja S1
- Na poziomie L1-L2 patologi nie stwierdzam
- Na poziomie L2-L3 niewielka wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego
- Na poziomie L3-L4 rozlana wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego 
- Na poziomie L4-L5 rozlana wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego 
- Na poziomie L5-S1 rozlana wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego 

Ograniczenia kostne kanału kręgowego na badanych poziomach w normie


Wizytę u lekarza mam dopiero na poniedziałek i jestem ciekaw czy mam się niepokoić czy nie ?

Pozdrawiam Paweł

----------


## SAmAEL

A do tej pory nie odczuwałeś w związku z Twoim kręgosłupem niepokoju?
Ile masz lat?
Zgaduję, że z zawodu jesteś kierowcą fabrycznym w zakładach Uralwagonzawod w Niżnym Tagile. Podziwiam twój ( najpewniej zawodowy) spokój /niepewność.

----------


## Rostoff

Mam 35 lat od jakiś 2 lat odczuwam bóle w plecach (tak jakby w okolicy nerek) w klatce piersiowej drętwieją mi ręce i nogi.Do tej pory chodziłem do lekarza rodzinnego dawała mi skierowania na badania moczu krwi i wszystko w normie nawet robiłem prześwietlenie dróg moczowych ale tam tez wyszło wszystko dobrze. Rozkładała ręce i wmawiała mi ze mam jakieś urojenia skoro wyniki w normie. Ostatnio wybrałem się do neurochirurga i kazał mi zrobić tomograf i rezonans (czas czekanie 3 miechy) rezonans mam na 14 luty . Wynik z tomografu odebrałem wczoraj wizytę mam na poniedziałek ale zaniepokoiło mnie rozlana wypuklina i nie wiem czy mam się tym martwic czy ma tak być

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Instytucja lekarza rodzinnego, to była gdzieś za czasów/rządów AWS i nie sprawdziła się, tzn. nie byli oni w stanie zapewnić Podstawowej Opieki Zdrowotnej. A teraz ją masz i dodatkowo zyskujesz: => wolność - znaczy sie liberilizm, pod warunkiem, że nie ogranicza ona innym prawa do wolności, => od tego zależy czy jesteś zdrowy czy masz urojenia od dwóch lat.

----------


## Rostoff

a może by coś na temat moich wyników czy są OK czy nie ?

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Rostoff, może tak:
coś Ty robił w życiu ,że masz kręgosłup w takim stanie?

----------


## Rostoff

> Rostoff, może tak:
> coś Ty robił w życiu ,że masz kręgosłup w takim stanie?


W jakim stanie czyli nie jest za dobrze ? 
Pracuje od paru lat w jednej firmie pakujemy meble wiec trzeba trochę tego dziennie przerzucić , paczuszki od 2 kg do 20 kg

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Pzepuklina krążka miedzykręgowego > i w konsekwencjach jądra miażdżystego, to nic innego jak tzw. dyskopatia. U Ciebie na dodatek na czterech poziomach. Prawdopodobnie w wyższych partiach kegosłupa jest tak samo źle, ale żeby to wiedzieć musiałbyś mieć zrobione badanie dotyczące tego odcinka - ciekawe czy dostaniesz skierowanie... chyba, że juz masz...?

Sam mam problemy z kręgosłupem, a z tego co podałeś, to powinieneś odczuwać niesamowity ból. Trudno mi jakoś uwierzyć, że lekarz/ lekarka, przez dwa lata nie skierował Ciebie na konsultacje do dpecjalisty: neurologa / ortopedy, celem szczegółowych badań. Albo coś ściemniasz, albo... Ty w ogóle możesz chodzić?

To ile ton dziennie przerzucasz tych paczek i od jak dawna? Jak ty z tym żyjesz ?

----------


## Rostoff

Mam jeszcze skierowanie na rezonans magnetyczny ale dopiero na 14 lutego
Albo ja jestem uodporniony na ból albo sam już nie wiem , chodzę i funkcjonuje normalnie choć ostatni często i gęsto kark mi sztywnieje parę dni ciężko jest mi się odwrócić ale potem to mija i parę dni ,tygodni spokoju. Oczywiście nie wspomnę ze praktycznie cały czas (w większym mniejszym stopniu) bolą mnie mięsne a w szczególności okolice klatki piersiowej  podbrzusza i często mrowią ręce i nogi 

Pracuje tam od 4 lat dziennie przerzuci się nawet tego 5-6 ton na osobę i po każdą trzeba się schylić praktycznie

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Możesz też mieć przeciążone ręce i wgle wszyskte stawy. Niektórzy podobno tak mają, że pomimo zmian zwyrodnieniowych nie czują większego bólu - tak mi kiedys powiedział jeden lekarz - nie wiem czy to prawda.
Jeżeli możesz chodzić, to znaczy, że raczej dyski masz na swoim miejscu, ale taka przepuklina krążków międzykręgowych, to już dyskopatia jak nic. Kolejny etap to właśnie przepuklina i wypadnięcie któregoś dysku (jądra miażdżystego), a także - po latach tzw. osteofity - czyli narośla kostne - u Ciebie jeszcze w normie te akurat miejsca.

Tak więc, nie jeździj ruskimi czołgami po wertepach, nie skacz ze spadochronem - zwłaszcza nocą, desantowanie ze śmigłowca po linie też nie wskazane. No i trzeba zmienić pracę :]

Stan przeciążenia krążków międzykręgowych, może występować u ludzi uprawiających sport, po urazie, albo właśnie po przedźwiganiu i przy odpowiedniej rehabilitacji ( ale to odpowiedniej!) może ustąpić. Jeśli to jest w młodym wieku, to zagoi się i człowiek wraca do zdrowia - znałem takiego jednego. No, u Ciebie to już niestety pewnie trwałe zmiany - wynikające z trybu życia. Na ile trwałe - tego Ci nie powiem/ nie napiszę, bo oczywiście mam z medycyną tylko tyle wspólnego, że sam na to choruję.

Jesteś raczej "byczek" czy "chuderlak" ? Bierzesz jakieś leki? Masz rodzinę? Jak dasz sobie radę?

----------


## Rostoff

Nigdy do szczupłych nie należałem mam 176cm wzrostu i ważę 98kg 
Leków nie biorę żadnych tak mam rodzinę

Dzięki za twój poświęcony czas mojej osobie  :Smile: 
W poniedziałek mam wizytę u lekarza wiec napisze co mi powiedział i zalecił

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Nie rozwal sobie zdrowia póki możesz!! Jak wysunie sie dysk, to ból jest tak silny, że leżysz i nie możesz sie ruszyć i jesteś na łasce innych. Taki stan moze trwać parę dni, tygodni, miesięcy i wtedy wymaga operacji, którą nie zawsze da się przeprowadzić i która nie zawsze daje szanse na wyleczenie ( i tak niecalkowite) i oczywiście jest dość ryzykowna. Życie z tym nie należy do łatwych, nawet mając umiarkowane dolegliwości z nawracającymi zaostrzeniami. Ja w młodym wieku przez parę lat kuśtykałem, raz po raz na lewą to na prawą nogę, zanim nauczyłem się kontrolować/ unikać sytuacji które powodowały ostre dolegliwości - a kręgosłup i tak mi w końcu zesztywniał. Przez ten czas nieźle rozpieprzyło mi sie życie, i przyplątało parę innych chorób. Jak masz silne mięśnie - dobrze że masz -  to one utrzymają kręgosłup, gorzej jak ktoś jest chudy.
Mam akordeon w domu, ale grywam mało co  :Smile:

----------


## Rostoff

No i jestem bo wizycie u lekarza przeglądnął zdjęcia z Tomografi i stwierdził ze tragedii jeszcze nie ma  :Smile:  jest w dwóch miejscach delikatna przepuklina ale na pewno nie do leczenia operacyjnego .Mam zrobić jeszcze rezonans magnetyczny i przyjść do niego ponownie wtedy podejmie decyzje co robić

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

A co konkretnie powiedział? Mówić można różnie o różnych rzeczach.  Przepuklina jądra galaretowatego, tak?

Dobrze jakbys wiedział, co się dzieje na odcinku piersiowym i szyjnym z twoim kręgoslupem, ale pewnie skierowania na poważniejsze badanie nie dostaniesz wcześniej , aż będzie całkiem źle, albo też wcale. Bo tak się do tego podchodzi, że jak juz lekarz wie, że "u dołu" jest kiepsko ( tam największe obciązenie, nie?) , to górą i tak nie będzie sie przejmował - tylko normalnie leci z procedurą. Zresztą dyski nie wypadają z dnia na dzień.

Tylko zmiana pracy, odpowiednia higiena kręgoslupa, ruch i utrata zbędnych kilogramów może tu pomoc odciążyć kręgosłup. Przygotuj się, że jak raz już tam się coś zepsuje , to w kręgosłupie jest tak, że naruszenie równowagi dynamicznej w układzie przesztywnionym powoduje jego odkształcenie - kto był na polibudzie ten wie o czym mówię  :Wink:  a tak, bez żartów, to nie ma innej opcji - jak masz przy tym choćby drobne skrzywienie kręgoslupa, ale pewnie nie masz, to powoli będzie się krzywiło jeszcze bardziej, chyba że jak wspomniałem mięśnie utrzymają konstrukcję - dlatego też unikaj nadwagi i utrzymuj mięśnie w dobrej formie. Mnie się juz od dawna nie chce, ale ja to co innego - mam jeszcze inne problemy ze zdrowiem ...i wogóle ...lipa.

U mnie też dawno temu stwierdzono, że przepuklina jest niewielka, tyle że wynik badania też trochę zależy, jakby to powiedzieć..."od chwili" Może wyjść gorzej przy ostrych dolegliwościach, a są ona związane wlaśnie ze stabilnością całego kręgosłupa, który jest "trzymany" przez mięśnie i więzadła. Jak mięśnie słabną wiezadła nie dają rady i wszystko "ucieka" - wypada dysk. To samo przy przedźwganiu - oczywista sprawa. Szanse na wyleczenie tego są żadne więc dbaj o to co jest, żeby nie było gorzej, a może byc bardzo źle. 

Jak będziesz miał wynik drugiego badania, to możesz dać tutaj, może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie - ja też zajrzę.

pozdro i trzym się

----------


## Rostoff

*przypadkowy akordeonista*

Powiedział ze jest delikatna przepuklina w dwóch miejscach (tyle pamiętam ) mam za 2 tygodnie rezonans magnetyczny (bodajże górnego odcinka kręgosłupa) jak go zrobię mam do niego przyjść z wszystkimi wynikami i będziemy dalej działać w moim kierunku

*Dobrze jakbys wiedział, co się dzieje na odcinku piersiowym i szyjnym z twoim kręgoslupem, ale pewnie skierowania na poważniejsze badanie* 
Jakie masz na myśli badanie nie będzie to ten rezonans co mam zrobić ?

----------


## SAmAEL

Ty coś ze mną kręcisz ? To gdzie Cie w końcu boli? Podobno na dole? NIe pomiętasz co masz napisane na skierowaniu na badanie MR?
Nie wiem też po co dublować badanie ; tomografia i jednocześnie MR, ale też nie znam sie na tym. Skoro lekarz tak chce , to niech tak ma. Z gdrugiej strony czemu nie zrobili Ci po całości, no tomografia vhyba niewwskazana w ten sosób - ale może teraz MR będzie ? Może też nie być takiej potrzeby, bo jak piszesz wcześniej, jesteś dość silny koleś i kręgosłup pewnie masz prosty - tyle, że długotrwale przeciążony.

Co ma byc to będzie, nie masz na to wpływu, skierowania na drugie badanie nie dostaniesz, bo i po co, górne partie kręgosłupa podejrzewałbym, że się wysypią w póżniejszym terminie - u mnie tak było. U Ciebe wcale nie musi, chociaż z drugiej strony to już źle, że boli i tam. Takie rzeczy jak zwężenie kanału kregowego widać juz na RTG, po tym też idzie dojść czy ktoś jest zagrożony dyskopatia, więc na upartego, gdybyś nie miał innego badania, to zdjęcie RTG łatwiej sobie załatwisz, bo jest tanie w porównaniu z MR, które jest oczywiście bardzo dokładne, za to nie czeka się w kolejce. Ale wydaje mi sie, że nie będzie potrzeby.

Bez paniki - będziesz żył. Inni mają jeszcze gorzej, lecz nie da ukryc się, że są i tacy którym jest leppiej   :Wink:

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Koniec końców, jak boli też szyjny kręgosłup, to Ci lekarz powinien dać skierowanie przynajmniej na RTG tego odcinka -tyle, że moze nie od razu po tomografii - Nie wiem co tam dokladnie miales robione. Ale jak nie da to nie koniec świata. Zrobisz kiedy indziej, chyba, że bardzo by bolało. Dyskopatia to nie jakaś choroba wymagająca nie wiadomo jak drogich leków, czy szczególnie skomplikowanego leczenia, chyba że ciężkie przypadki, więc raczej nie będzie Cię nikt robił w konia przy diagnozie.

Dobiorą Ci leczenie i rehabilitację, mogą być okresowo zastrzyki z wit B5, i jakieś prochy przeciwbólowe - tych nie nadużywaj. >Przy ostrych bólach można poleżeć max do trzech dni, bo inaczej osłabisz mięśnie. Jak możesz przy tym chodzić to trzeba chodzić i tylko pilnować już zawsze, żeby nie było gorzej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rostoff

*SAmAEL*
Mam bóle z tylu w kręgosłupie dodatkowo miewam dziwne bóle mięśni w okolicy klatki piersiowej bolą mnie dodatkowo ręce często i gęsto sztywnieje mi kark. Możliwe ze przez to mam skierowanie ma MR

a na skierowaniu pisze tak  :Smile: 
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

niestety nie rozczytam - chyba język starożytnej cywilizacji  :Smile:  

Jak miałem 18 -20 lat, toteż mnie bolały ręce (więcej lewa) i to tak, że nie mogłem kubka z herbatą unieść. To sie zdarzało na wiosnę i jesienią - jakby w chłodniejsze dni, mimo że nie pracowałem fizycznie. Potem to zniknęło, tylko został ból kręgosłupa szyjnego - tam mam też dyskopatię i w tej chwili oganiczenie ruchomości. Być może było to związane z rozpoznanym u mnie ZZSK kilka lat później. To cholerstwo jak boli na mostku, albo wejdzie między żebra, to palcem sie nie dotkniesz, ani oddechu nie złapiesz. Ale biorę  prochy (praktycznie bez przerwy od siedmiu lat), i nawet wrzodów nie mam - znam już swoja chorobę na tyle, że wiem kiedy zwiększyć częstość /dawkę, a kiedy zrobic małą przerwę.

Co Ci więcej mogę powiedzeć ? chyba powrózyć? Zrób badanie to będziesz coś wiedział - pozdrawiam

----------


## Rostoff

mam już wynik MR wyszło coś takiego 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tomograf

program do odczytu płytek z tomografii komputerowej to RadiAnt DICOM Viwer

----------


## Asia602

Ostatnio miałam wykonany TK i nie wiem czy jest ok czy raczej powinnam udać się do specjalisty. 
"Zniesienie lordozy szyjnej. Wyostrzenia na krawędziach trzonów kręgów szyjnych głównie na poziomach C5-C7. Na poziomach C5-C6 i C6-C7 obniżenie wysokości tarcz miedzykregowych. Na poziomie C3-C4 widoczne tylne uwypuklenie tarczy miedzykregowej ze zniesieniem przestrzeni płynowej przedrdzeniowej. Na poziomie C4-C5 widoczna tylna centralna przepuklina jądra miazdzystego z modelowaniem przedniej powierzchni rdzenia kręgowego. Kanał kregowy na tym poziomie zwężony przez przepuklinę do 10 mm,  przepuklina widoczna jest wzdłuż tylnej powierzchni trzonu C5.
Na poziomie C5-C6 widoczna tylna centralno lewoboczna przepuklina jądra miażdżystego ze zwężeniem kanału kręgowego w wymiarze ap do 7mm,uciskiem rdzenia kręgowego, zwężeniem zachyłka bocznego lewego i w znaczym stopniu zwężeniem otworu miedzykregowego lewego oraz uciskiem nerwu rdzeniowego. 
Na poziomie C6-C7 widoczne tylne uwypuklenie tarczy miedzykregowej ze zwężeniem kanału kręgowego w wymiarze ap do 9mm oraz nawarstwieniami na krawędziach trzonów kręgów i obwodowym uwypukleniem tarczy miedzykregowej zwężającym oba otwory miedzykregowe. "
Bardzo proszę o pomoc w interpretacji tego badania.

----------

